# twin cities, mn



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

We are in need of skid operators, plow truck drivers, and shovel crews.


----------



## Semi-Crazy (Nov 18, 2011)

are you looking for subs at all, and what part of the cities do you operate it?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

no subs. the entire metro


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you looking for clean-up after the storm or during?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

mainly during but can lead to hauling


----------

